

Critical USB hack goes public; how bad is the risk? - saltcookie
http://www.wpxi.com/news/news/national/critical-usb-hack-goes-public-how-bad-risk/nhcHM/

======
saltcookie
[https://github.com/adamcaudill/Psychson](https://github.com/adamcaudill/Psychson)

